# Some FUR



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Some Fur ready for the fur Buyer---raccoon, Ermine,Pine Martin-Yotes-----sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice fur Skip. Congrats on some nice ones Buddy.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice fur you have there!! They ought to be some good ones for the fur buyer.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Looking good, Skip!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm liking it Skip!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A few more to turn and you're good to go, retirement money on it's way!!!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice looking fur. Hopefully more coming your way.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good looking fur. nice job on the handling and putup.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That pics easier to see on here rather than MPH. You're really on a roll this year buddy ! I just built some weasel boxes to keep me busy for the winter. Been thinking about a few other things like that to get back into it. Keep up the good work !


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

looks like you have been keeping busy.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks guys ---one more yote to add to them before I ship to auction-sb


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Which auction are you shipping em too?


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice work! Not easy putting hides up! The check will feel well earned!


----------

